# افضل انواع وماركات مكيفات اسبليت؟؟؟



## نجمات (20 يونيو 2008)

:55:بعد مشاركتي الاولى معكم والردود الرائعة التي حصلت عليها 
لا يسعني الا تقديم الشكر لكل من قام بالرد وبصدق وشفافية 
والا وبعد استشارتي الاولى اود ان استشيركم ومن باب خبرتكم في هذا المجال 
عن افضل انواع مكيفات الاسبليت انا من سكان السعودية يعني حطو في اعتباركم درجات الحرارة عندنا الى غاية 47 مئوية في الصيف المهم البعض نصحني بمكيفات دايكن والبعض اكد على ميتسوبيشي والبعض قال ال جي والله حيروني بين كل هذه الانواع وانا ابغى الماركة الجيدة اللي تتحمل صيفنا الشديد.
وكمان ايش تنصحوني سبليت ولا هذا النوع من التبريد الا هو عبارة عن مكيف صحراوي مع فريون والمستعمل في بعض مراكز التسويق يعني هو يشبه التكييف المركزي بس مو مركزي 
طولت عليكم بس ايش اعمل احترت بين الاراء الكثيرة هذا ينصح وهذا يحذر 
الله يخليكم لا تبخلو علي بالنصيحة بس عجلو لان العمال ينتظرو حتى يكملو شغل التلييس وانا لازم احزم امري 
شاكرين لكم حسن التعاون 
يالله شدو حيلكم وورني الردود 
بليييييييز:13:


----------



## agha (20 يونيو 2008)

أخى العزيز كما أعلم أن تكون من نوع piston وليس compressor لهذا الحالة تكون piston جيدة مثل نوعيات (......samsung,craft), ولكن أحذر التقليد. 
مع تمنياتى لك بالنجاح


----------



## طالب للعلم (23 يونيو 2008)

اختي نجمات السلام عليكم على حسب معلوماتي البسيطة والمتواضعة فان في السوق السعودية مكيفات باسعار مختلفة وذات جودة مختلفة ولكن يجب عليكي معرفة حاجتك اولا مثلا هل تريدين مكيف ذو برودة عالية بغض النظر عن الصوت او العكس لان كل مكيف له ميزتة الخاصة فعلى سبيل المثال مكيف دايكن يتميز بوجود 5 سرعات للمروحة وبذلك يمكنك التحكم في السرعات بحرية اعلى ويجب ان لا تنسي خدمات ما بعد البيع(الصيانة.قطع الغيار)ويجب ان تبيني لنا مكان التركيب لااختيار المكيف المناسب فعلى سبيل المثال المكيف الي يركب في غرفة الطعام(مقلط)غير المكيف الي يركب في الصالة او غرفة النوم وهكذاارجوا ان اكون وضحت وانا جاهز لاي استفسار حول المواصفات والاسعار التقريبية لبعض الماركات المعروفة 
وآسف على الإطالة وشكرااااااا


----------



## نجمات (24 يونيو 2008)

اخيرا الحمد الله لقيت تجاوب 
مشكور اخي العزيز طالب العلم وكذلك aghaعلى التجاوب 
هو البناء عبارة عن استراحة عائلية والكل بينصح بالتكييف المركزي اللي هو مثل المكيفات الصحراوي زمان بس متطورة وممكن تغطي اجزاء الاستراحة كلها والبعض ينصح بالاسبليت واحنا قررنا انه يكون بين الاثنين يعني اسبيلت للغرف وتكييف شبه المركزي لباقي الاماكن (وكاني محمد عبده) المهم سؤالي الان عن افضل الماركات كثير اتكلمو عن دايكن وكمان مدحو في ميتسوبيشي فحبيت اخذ العلم من اهله 
وشاكرن لكم حسن التعاون 
يالله الهمة في الرد 
جزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## طالب للعلم (24 يونيو 2008)

اختي نجمات السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
والشكر لله سبحانة وتعالى 
اما من ناحية التكيف الذي ذكرتية شبهة مركزي لا اعرفة الا اذا كان عبارة عن صحراوي مطور وهو ان يركب كمبروسر ويمدد النحاس عبر الماء وهذا لا يصلح الا في الاماكن المفتوحة مثل الصالات والغرف الكبيرة حيث انة يسحب الهواء من الخارج ويدفعة للداخل ولا بد من وجود مخرج للهواء او وجود مساحة كبيرة
اما بالنسبة للتكييف الاسبيلت فهناك مكيفات ذات جودة عالية وسعر عالي مثل مكيف دايكن وكيلة شركة ابار وزيني (ولكن احذري يوجد مكيفين دايكن واحد ماليزي والاخر تايلندي وانتبهي من الماليزي لان جودته ضعيفة والشركة منزلة سعرة تبي الفكه منه وللاسف بعض المحلات يبيعونة على انة دايكن ويمدحونة بعد لاخذ هامش ربح اعلى)وكذلك مكيف فوجي(FUJI)وكيلة الشركة الاساسية للالكترونيات(سانيو)وهو مكيف ممتاز جدا وهو ياباني تايلندي يعني زي الدايكن. اما مكيف ميتسوبيشي فهو نوعان ميتسوبيشي الكترك ومتسوبيشي دايا ومتسوبيشي الكترك اجود وافضل الموجود ولكن للاسف وكيلة شبهة انتهى ويالله تحصلينة في السوق(فأنسي امرة افضل) اما متسوبيشي دايا فهو جيد ولا يقل عن دايكن وفوجي في الجودة ووكيلة شركة محمود صالح ابار ولكن انتشارة في السوق ضعيف شوي ويبغالك تعب عشان تلقينة ويوجد مكيف او جنرال(OGENERAL)وكيلة شركة الزقزوق والمتبولي وهو مكيف جيد قريب الى الدايكن والفوجي في الجودة ولكن اغلى سعرا نوع ما .اما مكيف ال جي فهو اربع انواع كورية سمارت فريش والذهبي وبلازما بس النوعين الاول والثاني سيء للغاية ويتوقع انة صيني وليس كوري فعلا اما الذهبي والبلازما فهما جيدان ولكن وصلتي لسعر التايلندي (دايكن,فوجي....الخ)وياتي بعد ذلك المكيفات الوطنية للاسف (الحاجة ام الاختراع؟؟!!)مثل جبسون كرافت كلاسيك ...الخ وهي لا بئس بها اذا ما اخذ السعر في الحسبان وبعد ذلك ياتي الصيني وهو انواع كثيرة ولكن كلها نفس الكمبروسور وهو هيتاشي صيني ويبقى التغير في الشكل الداخلي ما عدا بعض الشركات القليلة تستخدم كمبروسور امريكي او ماليزي مثل (جريGREE , شيكوShco )وشركة اوجين ولكن هذه السنة غيرت من مستوى جودتها واصبحت مثل الصيني الي موجود في السوق وسوف تلاحظين ارتفاع اسعار هذه الشركات الصينية في السوق ولكن لا تستغربي لان هذه الشركتين(جريGREE , شيكوShco ) على حسب رائي انهم افضل من الوطني وارخص ويبقى الخيار لك واختلاف الرائ لا يفسد للود قضية
شاكرا لك قراءتك لردي واسف على الاطالة والسلام خير كلام...........

ملاحظة:جميع مااوردتة عبارة عن راءي شخصي يحتمل الخطاء قبل الصواب فاارجوا من يرى خطاء فيما ذكرت ان ينبهني وله شكري مقدما


----------



## ductlator (24 يونيو 2008)

أختى الكريمة يأتى فى المرتبة الاولى يورك - كاريير - ترين ثم الفئة الثانية لجى - دايكن - الى اخره


----------



## نجمات (24 يونيو 2008)

مشكورييين وما قصرتو وعساكم على القوة دائما 
والله شيء مفرح جدا ان الواحد يلاقي مثلكم اخوان مستعدين لتقديم النصيحة ولوجه الله تعالى 
وجزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## طالب للعلم (26 يونيو 2008)

الاخ ductlatorالسلام عليكم 
اود الاستفسار بخصوص مشاركتك الكريمة والتي جعلت الكاريير واليورك افضل المكيفات فهل انت تقصد مكيفات الاسبيلت وفي السعودية بشكل خاص لان الحديث خاص عن هذا النوع من المكيفات ولانه على حسب علمي بان ماذكرت افضل في التكييف المركزي والمخفي فقط وان الشركات الامريكية معروفا بانها الافضل في مستوى التكيف ولكن ما ذكرت من انواع يتم تصنيعها في السعودية وانا اعرف مستوى جودتها تماما والدليل على ذلك سعرها في السوق .
فاارجوا الرد علي لاني اريد ان استفيد خاصة واني من الاشخاص المهتمين بهذا المجال واعمل فية فلا تبخل علي بما لديك من معلومات وجزاك الله عني خير الجزاء


----------



## alqaraawico (10 مايو 2010)

*افضل المكيفات في من الصين*

السلام عليكم
يوجد لدينا مكيفات سبلت صينى نوع ممتاز اسعار ممتازه اسعار تبدا من 1000 ريال لحجم 18000 وحده من الصين وكذالك ماركات معروفه ويمكننا توفيرها بمده قصيره للذين يرغبون بالتوفير اذا كانت كميات كبيره ، حيث انك تعلم ان سعر المكيف في الصين يباع في الاسواق الصينه بسعر يبدا من 600 ريال ال 1000 ريال مع التركيب ولكن هنا الموردين هم الذين يرفعون السعر / ولكن اليوم يمكنك ان تستورد من الصين بسعر الصين معنا حتى ولو كان مكيف واحد الرجاء الاتصال بنا 4452345 الرياض جوال 0565822284
شاكل لكم


----------



## 4U4EVER (15 يونيو 2010)

? MY AC SPLIT UNIT . why the fan is blowing but the compressor in not working


----------



## أبو مساعد (14 أغسطس 2010)

طيب ايش رأيكم في مكيف هوت بوينت

و هام الكتريك ( اللي وكيله المانع)


----------



## KHALIDDABABI (14 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير افض الانواع الياباني والامريكي من ثم الكوري واخرا الصيني


----------



## عثمان ابو منه (27 أغسطس 2010)

مكيف كرافت من السعوديه للعمل ى مصر


----------



## اللهم ارزقنى علما (29 يناير 2011)

جز الله كل من شارك فى هذه الصفحه كل خير


----------



## hassanre (29 يناير 2011)

أهم شي تختاري الكومبريسر يجب أن يكون 
supper tropical يتحمل درجات خارجية عالية قد تصل لأكثر من 55 درجة مئوية ويكون سحبه للكهرباء قليل مقارنة مع الماركات الثانية
وأيضا موضوع فلاتر الهواء للوحدة الداخلية كتير مهم لأنه أنت شارية شارية وبالمرة يكون كامل المواصفات وهي الميزة موجودة في مكيفات _باناسونيك_
م. حسان توفيق


----------



## ahmadjet (29 يناير 2011)

بالنسبة للمكيفات الامريكية
يرجى العلم بانها لم تحصل على اكثر من 3 نجوم في احسن الحالات
في حين فاقتها مثيلتها من ال جي و سامسونج الى4 كحد اقصى
وتبقى الطليعة لبترا ب 5 و6 نجوم
ودمتم


----------



## ahmadjet (19 أبريل 2011)

بالمناسبة النجوم التي تحدثت عنها لست انا من امنحها
انما طرف ثالث يقيس قدرة تبريد وسحب الكهرباء لانواع الماركات المختلفة
وبناء على قسمة قدرة التبريد على سحب الكهرباء..كلما زاد الناتج كلما كانت الوحدة اكفا
وبناء عليه تاخذ نجوم اكثر علما بان الحد الاعلى للنجوم في السعودية مثلا 6 نجوم
وبالمناسبة كل المصنعين يدعون في كتالوجاتهم انهم من ذوي الست نجوم
لكن للطرف الثالث المستقل راي آخر


----------



## الولهان111 (11 مايو 2011)

.بارك الله فيكم


----------



## زكريا محمدأحمد (13 يونيو 2011)

أخي طالب للعلم " شكرا على معلوماتك القيمة " وأحب أن أضيف أن ال جي سمارت وفريش هو قطعه كوريه وتجميعه في السعودية . ولكن تبريده ينخفض بعد فترة ....


----------



## ابن عوف عبداللطيف (13 يونيو 2011)

_الاخت الكريمه كما اقلتي ضعي في الغرف مكييف اسبلت ماركه 1فوجي اوldهما من اظل الاجهزه وتعمل جيدافي المملكه اما بقيه الاماكن في الاستراحه الشبه مفتوحه لاينفع فيها سوى المكييف الصحراوي انا اعمل في الرياض واعي جيدادرجات الحراره نصيحه اخيره من تجاربنا في ا عمال التكييف في خصوصا في صيف الرياض ضعي في احدغرف الاستراحه واحدمكييف صحراوي بسسب ارتفاع حراره الجوومع شده الجفاف تصاب مكييفات الفريون بعجزعن التبريدفيمكنك استخدام المكييف الصحراوي وحين يرطب المكييف الصحراوي الاجواء الداخليه( ستعمل بقيه مكييفات الفريون جيدالتوفربعض الرطوبه) لاكن يجب بعدهذه الحاله اغلاق المكييف الصحراوي فقدادى المهمه في انعاش بقيه مكييفات الفريون التي اثرت فيهاحراره الجوفيمكنها ان تعمل جيدا وسبب اغلاق المكيف الصحراوي بعدعوده بقيه المكييفات للعمل جيدا ان المكييف الصحراوي لو الجوالمحيط به باردجدا يسبب رطوبه ثؤثرفي الطلاء الخاص بجدران الاستراحه وبعدكده الراي عندك_​


----------



## ahmadjet (1 يوليو 2011)

المهندس ابن عون عبد اللطيف

اعتقد ان اغلب وحدات التكييف الفريون تكون مصممة على ظروف خارجية 95 فهرنهايت
بينما واقع السعودية يكون غالبا حوالي ال 115 فهرنهايت

وهنا اعود واقول ان بترا الاردن وايضا شركة امريكية في البحرين تصنع على اساس ظروف السعودية 

بخصوص المكيف الصحراوي فهو فكرة جميلة يقابل 100% فريش باكيج/ايرهاندلينج

وشكرا للجميع


----------



## جوووواد (6 يناير 2013)

*نفس المجال انا ايضا اخى اعمل بنفس المجال و احب اتشرف فيك*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله اخى الكريم انا اخوك فى الله و بعمل فى مجال التكييف خصوصا اعمال تركبات الدكت ( مجارى الهواء ) و احب اعرف اذا كان فى طريقة للتعاون و على صعيد العمل و كمان على صعيد تبادل الخبرات و المعلومات اكون شاكر ليك لو تترك الى رسالة توضح بيها رأيك فى التعاون فيما بيننا


----------



## ابوالطيباحمد (26 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم ممكن مساعدة
لدي سبلت كنتوري كرافت 3 فيز
القطعة الخارجية فيه l1l2l3na23
الداخليةna234ليش زادة 4 شنوالسبب


----------

